# Why many Uber and Lyft drivers aren’t coming back



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Why many Uber and Lyft drivers aren't coming back


Rideshare companies are still struggling to bring drivers back to full speed, leading to longer wait times for customers and higher prices.




www.cnbc.com





I'm not going back due to safety issues. There are much better jobs and opportunities out there and I hope y'all who have quit take advantage of them.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

pay is worse then it was , now the cancel fees are 2 bucks ! 
gas is going up . zero reason why a person should drive... even fast food pays 15 an hour here


----------



## Smitty in CT (Jun 18, 2016)

I haven't gone back, I only did Uber part-time and weekends, anyway..
I got a slightly better full time job, but I've kept my account open and turn it on every once in a while to make sure it's still active.... Just in case


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

While i only drive part time and never quit driving, I haven't driven the last couple of weeks because the weekend qwest are not worth my while, and when they were up, i stockpiled enough cash not to have to drive for a while unless it is worth my while.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Haven’t driven since Dec., account still active. No plans to go back.


----------



## Eagle Wolf Sparrow (Jul 7, 2021)

ldriva said:


> Why many Uber and Lyft drivers aren't coming back
> 
> 
> Rideshare companies are still struggling to bring drivers back to full speed, leading to longer wait times for customers and higher prices.
> ...


Let's make example lol

Columbus, OHIO
Gas 3$ per Gallon
Base Vehicle Driver Per mile 0.88$ Pay

Las Vegas, NV
Gas 3.8$ per Gallon
Base Vehicle Driver per mile 0.60$ Pay


How does that maker sense? 
How dare LYFT running Facebook AD saying Drive with Lyft make 43$ per hour?

Are Lyft Management are drunk or making jokes?? LMAO


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Eagle Wolf Sparrow said:


> Let's make example lol
> 
> Columbus, OHIO
> Gas 3$ per Gallon
> ...


I dont think you could do it with Lyft
I know you can do it with uber


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> pay is worse then it was , now the cancel fees are 2 bucks !
> gas is going up . zero reason why a person should drive... even fast food pays 15 an hour here


What market are you in? Chicago pay is still nearly DOUBLE what it was pre-covid.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> What market are you in? Chicago pay is still nearly DOUBLE what it was pre-covid.


Yes it is and I've been cleaning up 😁
there was actually a $340 quest bonus
that didnt post till the next pay period


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yes it is and I've been cleaning up 😁
> there was actually a $340 quest bonus
> that didnt post till the next pay period


I'm not getting those huge Quests. Mine are mediocre at best, like $100 for 50 Mon-Thr and $200 for 50 Fri-Sun. I've still been making double my 2019 earnings in recent weeks. I would say earlier in 2021 it was _triple _2019 earnings... but it has since slowed down to double. It will continue to slow down. No one knows where the floor is. I'm still getting my $$$ while it's good, and planning to take time off when I feel like we're starting to bottom out.


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Schmanthony said:


> I'm not getting those huge Quests. Mine are mediocre at best, like $100 for 50 Mon-Thr and $200 for 50 Fri-Sun. I've still been making double my 2019 earnings in recent weeks. I would say earlier in 2021 it was _triple _2019 earnings... but it has since slowed down to double. It will continue to slow down. No one knows where the floor is. I'm still getting my $$$ while it's good, and planning to take time off when I feel like we're starting to bottom out.


Lyft is giving 3 rides for 18 bucks..and 83 ride 148 dollar challenge...last week I completed a 30 rides for 190 I only got 47 dollars.. WTH


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Gas in Los Angeles is averaging 4.50 a gallon for 87 unleaded gas..without decent bonuses why drive?..


----------



## Lier (Jul 7, 2021)

ldriva said:


> Why many Uber and Lyft drivers aren't coming back
> 
> 
> Rideshare companies are still struggling to bring drivers back to full speed, leading to longer wait times for customers and higher prices.
> ...


This is why in NY.. most rates are terrible during eats “rush hour”


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I quit driving over two years ago when I got my present job, which not only keeps me very busy, it pays very well.

I went out of town a week ago and Uber Pax'd about a dozen times. That was the first time in about two years since I have done that. So, it's been a couple years since I have done ANY kind of business with Uber.

Since doing that I've been getting the coupons, the "free Uber Eats delivery" stuff.
AND, they are sending me requests to sign back up and start making some serious money with them, oh, and help my community too, of course.

I'm helping my community enough with the job I have.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Perhaps this is why. Anyone know who is on first ?
.








.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

lax.airportrides.today said:


> get it how you live but dont forget
> subtract the accident, fuel, "promotions"
> doh


I have to supply gas and my own vehicle too?
The horror !!!!!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I dont think you could do it with Lyft
> I know you can do it with uber
> View attachment 603558


So you worked 92 hours in 7 days, talk about burnout, and illegal in most markets, but given that Screwber doesn't care about driver pay, why should they care about the hours drivers work


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> So you worked 92 hours in 7 days, talk about burnout, and illegal in most markets, but given that Screwber doesn't care about driver pay, why should they care about the hours drivers work


I dont burnout I've been doing it for 5 years
They dont care about how many hours
I choose to work making $40 an hour 
and neither should you. 
Its a good thing we arent regulated and
nobody (other than you) gives 1/2 a shit
It would be very damaging 
to my earning potential.
If you arent driving
you should go get a job
and quit trolling u/p


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Uber and Lyft Can’t Find Drivers Because Gig Work Sucks


Drivers told Motherboard they're never coming back because of horrific working conditions before and during the pandemic.




www.vice.com




Only drive a few hours a week. The Uber Quests and Lyft Bonus Streaks that run for me in my market aren't worth it. Being that people attempt to use Uber and Lyft for any and everything, I have found they rarely tip. Personally, I think it's pathetic when riders you know who use rideshare for work boast that they've been using rideshare for said years. Why don't you get a car? To me, rideshare is a stepping stone to obtaining a personal vehicle, just as it is a sporadic side hustle for me to invest in my short-term financial goals and so on. It's temporary. My 9 to 5 pays my bill's and supports my standard of living. However, that's just my opinion. Rideshare is the only customer-oriented industry I know of where people feel entitled and have the audacity to request favors without a thought of tipping. Many of them feel since rates have went up, we're making a lot more money, which we all know is untrue. Uber and Lyft continue to take the lion's share of driver earnings. All of the nuances and caveats , and technology glitches Uber and Lyft possess that screw drivers out of just fares, cancellation fees, pickup times, scheduled trips, Bonus Streaks, Quests, etc. don't help their case either. Neither does their non-existent substandard cut-and-paste driver support. I met a fellow Lyft driver the other day, who mentioned he quit driving in March 2020 due to COVID fears, and just returned 2 weeks ago. He says he has been getting a 20 rides for $200 bonus weekly. $10 bonus per ride would prompt me to drive more, but in my 2 years of rideshare driving, I have never received any bonus incentives like that. Furthermore, I never stopped driving from the onset of the pandemic to present day. Luring drivers back? Uber and Lyft, pay the drivers you've already got on the road, the ones you're stretching thin due to the shortage. I'm not driving 15 to 20 minutes between rides for paltry fares and no tips. I could care less about my cancellation and acceptance rates by this time. We're all doing this to make money, not babysit unaccompanied minors, endure false reports that cause us to get deactivation threats, argue with people about trying to sneak an extra passenger in our cars, messy sloppy food, snacks and beverages, suspected concealed alcohol, and the like, so on and so forth...or sightsee our city/ town while we're driving 20 minutes to a potential ride. If the former drivers want money, let them chase it! Come get some! So I only drive when the Quests and Bonus Streaks are worth it. Uber Surges are a joke. In my experience, they disappear when I arrive at the area, then I get a request 20 minutes away with a $1.50 bonus.☹ Please. Sporadic Power Zones from Lyft are a notch better. And I use my 2 daily Destination Filters every day that I choose to drive. They help most of the time.
I wish everyone the best!


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Buff69 said:


> Lyft is giving 3 rides for 18 bucks..and 83 ride 148 dollar challenge...last week I completed a 30 rides for 190 I only got 47 dollars.. WTH


That's how they get u they give u the difference


----------

